# صور gif متحركة لطائراتك المحبوبة



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

حملوها الآن . . .
*http://rapidshare.com/files/111624957/gif_aero.zip.html*​


----------



## جاسر (1 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير جاري تنزيل الملف

تحاااياااي


----------



## م المصري (2 مايو 2008)

بصراحه صور رائعه ... و لكن سؤال غير طيراني 
كيف السبيل لعمل صوره متحركه بامتداد gif و ليس كملف فلاش كما هو المعتاد ؟ 
تحياتي العطره


----------



## tariqsamer (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 مايو 2008)

م المصري قال:


> بصراحه صور رائعه ... و لكن سؤال غير طيراني
> كيف السبيل لعمل صوره متحركه بامتداد gif و ليس كملف فلاش كما هو المعتاد ؟
> تحياتي العطره


السلام عليكم أخي 
الجيفات التي بعثتها حصلت عليها من هذا الرابط
http://www.combataircraft.com/
ولكن حسب ظني هناك العديد من برامج صنع ال gif منها gifmaker وغيره كثير
هذا رابط لتحميل البرنامج المذكور
www.download3k.com/Install-Animated-GIF-Banner-Maker.html


----------



## tand (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووور بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## غاويها من زمان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ربنا يبارك فيك


----------

